# Shorewall: kernel/iptables - no state match support (cerrado

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Estoy montando un servidor cortafuegos de uso casi domestico pero al iniciar shorewll me manda este mensaje

```
# /etc/init.d/shorewall start

 * Starting firewall ...

   ERROR: Your kernel/iptables do not include state match support. No version of Shorewall will run on this system                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: shorewall failed to start 
```

Mi kernel esta compilado con genkernel esto preparndo uno manual haber que acontece

Alguna sugerencia ?

Graicas de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

que version del kernel estas usando?

por casualidad no probaste con una version inferior?

----------

## JotaCE

Hola pelelademadera

Estoy usando la version 2.6.34-r1 compilado con genkernel pero ahora compile manualmente con la misma version usando los parametros que indica la guia

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

Y ya le estoy dando forma al cortafuegos

Muchas gracias!

----------

